# 2011 cruzetalk xtl water pump now trans slippage and car shuts off



## Jennilynn (Nov 29, 2014)

Earlier this month I got my oil changed and found out I had a huge radiator fluid leak. Dealership closed so replaced hose, refilled, flushed. $300+. Went to dealer on Monday, they replaced water pump and fluid level sensor (recall). Cost me another $70 for addl hose. If the fluid sensor didn't tell me the fluid was low and it fried my hoses shouldn't this be a warranty issue, too? Dealership says no and I'm out $370 - no reimbursement for flush/refill of fluids (obviously the oil change is my cost). 

part 2: driving today and transmission shifting poorly/jerky. Car completely shut down on me. Started up again but trans still acting up. Anyone else have these problems? Any ideas of what's going on? I have 100k mile warranty with $0 deductible so should be covered but would like some input. I don't want to find myself with another huge bill.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Low coolant won't make a hose leak. 

Transmission issues should be covered under powertrain warranty and probably stored a code that they can figure out what's wrong with it.


----------



## brandymae (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey! Was there anything that came out of the car shutting off? Mine has been doing it for several years and still no answers and information that it is not a common issue. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

